# Dizziness



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

i just wondered if anyone else is as troubled by dizziness as much as i am, especially right now 

i've always had a tendency to low blood pressure naturally, and here in the UK the doctors do not consider this a problem area - they are much more concerned with high blood pressure.

i am flaring with Crohns, mildly but consistently - but coupled with that i am in the middle of pretty horrible menopausal hot flushes, which are happening literally at least once an hour, every hour, right through the day and night, and leave me feeling debilitated for a good while after.

i've been feeling very light-headed for days - last week i had to cut short a shopping trip because of it, and anxiously headed back to my car, as i felt i was going to keel over. today i have been in the park, and the same thing happened - was walking down some steep stone steps and suddenly felt myself on the verge of toppling over, and down them. i sat down for a while, then got back to the car asap.

its really getting me down - i've already had to stop working because of the Crohns, my social life has dwindled to almost zilch, and now i am getting worried about even leaving the house because of this dizzy feeling when i walk around. i am fed up of trying to self-diagnose as to whats causing it - and how to best treat it.

any ideas, folks?


----------



## soupdragon69 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey DB, 

Seem to be hearing alot of folk with something along the lines of labyrinthitis (sp?). It can last for many months and take you by surprise.

Another option might be sommat along the lines of eustachian tube problems (the tube from your ear to your throat that is affected by pressure changes). Or maybe you have some fluid behind your eardrum....

Could be your BP as you mentioned but I wouldnt rule out inner ear problems yet either. Go see your GP is my thought!

Just bouncing some thoughts out loud here....

Hope you get some relief soon - sending hugs..


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks Jan - i kinda decided this evening to make a doctor's appointment - its really getting to me now. i wonder if you're on to something with the ear suggestions - i did have a problem with one eardrum last year.. maybe connected. have checked my  BP tonight while i felt dizzy - it doesn't seem to be abnormally low for me - averaging 116/72.

thanks again - i'll ask the GP if your suggestions could be the problem, if he/she doesn't mention them.

hope you're ok!!


----------



## soupdragon69 (Jun 6, 2008)

Let me know how you get on as would be interested to know and like you to get some relief soon too!

((hugs))


----------



## Jeff D. (Jun 6, 2008)

Hope things start turning better for you.  Getting dizzy is never a fun thing to have happen to someone.  Maybe try getting up more slowly if possible as sometimes getting up too quick can cause you get a bit light headed.  Good luck and tell us what the doc says.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks Jan, and ((hugs)) for you too 

i've delayed making an appointment - it hasn't been too bad the last 24 hours, and i've heard a few people complaining of a tummy bug that's doing the rounds, which causes dizziness.. if i'm still the same on monday, i will ring to see the gp.


----------



## Wiles (Jun 8, 2008)

Dizziness has always been a symptom for me when I'm flaring. The one occasion when I brought it up the doctor she said it might have something to do with my electrolyte levels or something like that (it was a long time ago)


----------



## vickyoddsocks (Jun 9, 2008)

I always get dizzy if i get up too quickly, and my vision usually goes for a couple of seconds. I put it down to my aenemia. Although my haemoglobin is high at the moment and i still get it so....*shrugs* 
The other day i was LAYING down and watching QI (awsome show!) and for no reason i suddenly went really dizzy, felt like i had just drank a bottle of wine (I hadnt) it didint go till midday the next day. That was weird, ive not had it since tho.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Jeff - thanks  it does seem to have passed for now, and yes its worse on standing up, or turning my head.

Wiles - yes, that's a typical sign of electrolyte imbalance, or dehydration (the two often go together), and i actually drank 2 sachets of electrolade a few days, which really seems to have helped. i haven't been as dizzy since.

Vicky - that is exactly how i feel when the dizzyness hits, like i am drunk. except i haven't had the fun getting to that stage lol

i am wondering, since so many Crohns sufferers seem to experience dizzyness, if it is quite often just a sign that our bodies are fighting something - inflammatory disease obviously affects us in more ways than just in the area the inflammation is located.


----------



## Jeff D. (Jun 9, 2008)

That could very well be.  But I think it may have more to do with us not getting enough electrolytes and water.  Since we don't always absorb nutrients that well it could be that we are missing a nutrient when we get dizzy spells.


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Jul 22, 2008)

dingbat im in the same boat, super dizzy, i do feel better when i drink some gatorade which has electrolytes and when i drink Steaz an energy drink.  but im out of ideas and i feel like im just gonna collapse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

hi Hippie, sorry to hear you've got it too 

i still haven't found any magic answers.. did get my ears checked out - all ok. have since had a load of bloods taken at the hospital, and all was ok apart from being deficient in Vitamin D. i haven't researched the effects of that yet.. maybe that's part of it? anyway, i'm on multivits, and taking the occasional electrolyte drink, & so far the dizziness is still there but not too unbearable.

it sounds with you like it's directly connected to your electrolyte & glucose levels.. are you eating ok? or having the big D a lot? maybe keeping a diary of food & fluid intake, plus toilet details, and dizziness occurances, would give you a picture of what's happening. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Isla (Jul 30, 2008)

I as well get bouts of dizzyness which is usually aligned with sleepiness / weakness as well. I don't do anything for it - I just let it pass.


----------



## Agent X20 (Jul 30, 2008)

I notice Soupdragon mentioned labyrinthitis (I'll assume the spelling is OK). I had a bad dose of this about 5 years ago... it was an infection in my inner ear and affected me really badly, I just had to be drugged for a couple of days until the room stopped spinning. I was off work for months and it's done some permanent damage, so I still get dizzy spells now. I had to give up going on roller coasters... and drinking (I get sick very quickly) and my balance is not good. I presume there are many causes for dizziness, and even if it is "L" it's not always as severe as I had it.
I always thought it had absolutely nothing to do with Crohns, but now I've read some of the side-effects and whatever on this forum, I'm not so sure about anything any more!


----------



## hippie4lyfe (Jul 30, 2008)

agent how is Labyrinthisis diagnosed?  My doctor looked in my ear yesterday and said it was fine.


----------



## Agent X20 (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know how it can be diagnosed by looking in your ear...as it's in the inner ear, which is deep inside your skull. Mine was diagnosed from the physical symptoms... I couldn't stand up without falling over. Also I'd had a heavy cold for a while before, and I think the infection had spread to my inner ear (don't even know if it was the left or right ear).
Labyrinthitis is quite rare, I believe, but once you've had it you then hear about all kinds of other people who have had the same, mostly with symptoms less severe than mine. I'm just glad it happened to me while I was in bed (it actually woke me up), rather than when I was driving the car.
Dizziness could be caused by all kinds of things... so I'd tend to go with what your Doctor says. If it is "L", I'm not sure there's much in the way of treatment anyway, you mostly have to wait for it to get better.


----------



## SB6286 (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to get dizzy all the time to the point where I thought something was wrong with my cardio system (before I got diagnosed with Crohns) but now I seem fine.  

I'm not sure if low blood pressure is bad except for the fact that you could have a nasty fall if you faint by standing up to fast.  But low blood sugar might not be the problem.  Also reguarding labyrinthitis (above post),  if it was a problem with your ears it would most likely cause vertigo not dizziness (lightheadedness) but I'm not sure. 

Hopefully you find an answer, take care


----------

